# want to see pics of your albino's



## dragonking (Jan 19, 2009)

hay just want to see pics of peoples albeno's and i want to see what some different albino's


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## aoife (Jan 19, 2009)

powder!!! i love that movie, its so sad!!!!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 19, 2009)

Check out the Albino usergroup photos and my albums. Also have a look at the Blondie story on SXR http://www.sxr.com.au/BLONDIEGALLERY.htm


----------



## Viaaf (Jan 19, 2009)

Just traded away four reticulated pythons today, including this girl.




I'm having problems with my hands and they're just too much for me to work with.


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow - she's gorgeous! I imagine she'll be more than enough to handle when she finishes growing, however.


----------



## dragonking (Jan 19, 2009)

thats i nice snake


----------



## dragonking (Jan 19, 2009)

by albinos i was talking about reptiles lol


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 19, 2009)

Snakes are reptiles. If you mean lizards or turtles please specify!


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 19, 2009)

I heard of a interesting story today about someone finding a albino carpet up here on the Mid North Coast yesty,apparently it had a few lumps etc so they rang a local wildlife park to collect,ive rang that park and spoke to the owner,he said that ive got the wrong place....im still making enquiries....the story could be a loud of bull.....


----------



## dragonking (Jan 20, 2009)

i was talking about the persin who sent the albino person lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 22, 2009)

Python73 keep searching for info. Could be a load of crap or a momentus event in herp history.


----------



## larks (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a pic of Albie and a couple of his offspring.


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking great Larks! Albie is a very handsome fellow. Those babies will be HOT!


----------



## Simple (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are some various pics of our adults and some hatchlings from last season. Hope you like them.


----------



## shonny (Jan 22, 2009)

Viaaf your Girl is gorgeous.


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 22, 2009)

Gahh!
Adding to mys wish list now...


----------



## wokka (Jan 22, 2009)

After Carpets there's aways Olives to move on to.


----------



## Glen B (Jan 22, 2009)

*albino olives*

yearling olives


----------



## Jason (Jan 22, 2009)

stunning animals everyone! love those high contrast hatchy darwins.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 22, 2009)

They are awesome Larks,Simple,and that first Olive Wokka looks huge,how big is it.Those Olives are stunning...


----------



## melgalea (Jan 22, 2009)

LARKS ur reptiles always seem to make me drool that is one very very hot albino. love the really bright yellow on him. 
cheers
mel


----------



## dragonking (Jan 23, 2009)

im loving all of your albinos keep sending more pics


----------



## wokka (Jan 23, 2009)

pythons73 said:


> They are awesome Larks,Simple,and that first Olive Wokka looks huge,how big is it.Those Olives are stunning...



That was our gravid female last year. She was 5 year old, just over ten kilos and about 3meters long. This year she is about the same weight but a bit longer. We have just started feeding her up for breeding with about a kilo of feed every 10 days.


----------



## beardy_boy_6 (Jan 23, 2009)

and don't forget to put your address and what times you are away from home with your pictures too


----------



## dragonking (Jan 24, 2009)

lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 24, 2009)

a few photos


----------



## dragonking (Jan 24, 2009)

mad photos keep them coming 
dose any one have albino dragons or monitors


----------



## dragonking (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump i know theres more some where


----------

